# Hello, I'm new



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

Hello

I'm new to fertility friends.

I am 32 and we have been trying for a baby for over 3 years and have just started IVF treatment. 

I have been sniffing buserelin for the last 12 days, the first week was OK but the last one was bad, I have been so hormonal!!!

I am thinking of trying acupuncture to help calm me down... can anybody recommend a good one in Hertfordshire or any other alternative therapies?


----------



## sarah (Aug 8, 2004)

hi jane ann, sorry i cant help with your question, but i thought i would just say    and welcome to ff.
good luck with your treatment 
love sarah


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Jane Anne

I just wanted to say  and Welcome to FF 

You are not alone in being hormonal  Check out this thread - It will make you laugh and you will realise that you are definately not alone !

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11617.0

Acupunture is meant to be really good. I am sure someone can recommend somone.

Why not have a look at "Meeting Places" under the Hertfordshire girls - I am sure you will get a warm welcome 

Good Luck

Jennifer xx xx


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Jennifer and Sarah

Sorry I am new to this and I am not 100% what all of the abbreviations mean but goodluck to both of u!!!

And thankyou for the link it really made me laugh - its good to know I am not alone!!!

fingers crossedxx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Jane Anne
welcome to FF.  Why don't you join a cycle buddies thread too, you can go through treatment with other people who are doing it at the same time as you.

I can thoroughly recommend acupuncture, though I don't know anyone in Herts.

good luck,
Claire x


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Claire

Where do I access cycle buddies??

Thanks


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Jane,

Welcome to FF, the girls here are really great, a good a laugh if you feel down they bring you back up again.

You can access Cycle Buddies from the Main Menu. 

All the best with your treatment, hope you get a  

Sending you lots of  

Amanda (Janey 02)


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Jane Anne

 with your treatment and welcome to Fertiliy Friends. If you join the cycle buddies thread (click on the link below) you can chat to all the girls going through treatment at the same time as you.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37177.0

Love
Bear
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Jane Anne ~ welcome to FF 

I'll give you the link for the Herts girls as well, you're very welcome to join us there too and hopefully someone might know of a good place to go for acupuncture:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36250.0

Loads of luck to you hun, Lizzy xxx


----------



## wannabemum42 (Sep 12, 2005)

Are you ok sarah?


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to FF...

Hope all your dreams come true!

Cant reccomend someone in Herts for accupuncture, but had it during one of my IVFs and found it a great help!

Natsxx


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks to everyone else for their kind words, it means a lot - lots of luck and love to everyone xxxx


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi im new too and have already found it a great help are you just starting treatment wish you the best of luck. every one here is really nice and very helpful!!!! i am just starting treatnent in the next couple of weeks am looking forward to having the support everyone here offers take care michelle      xxx


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

hi michelle

i know this site is fab really supportive 

i love the fairy dust 

have u joined join cycle buddies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37902.0

hope to see u there

good luck with your treatment   

xxx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

hi I'm Doyle

I have just logged on tonight as well. I also have being ttc for over 3 years. I have just started my first ivf cycle, and i am also on day 12 of synarel. some days i feel really down then i seem to pick up again. bit concerned that i am not getting all of the dose when i take the spray !!!!  keep having to fight off the sneezes. I have tried reflexology in the past and found it really helpful. can suggest a lovely lady in bengo herts!!
I have my baseline next Thurs, not sure how to feel. Bit scared in case things go wrong. It has taken so long to actually start ivf, i sometimes cant believe i have started.

good luck with you treatment

Doyle
XXXXX


----------

